# Software > Linux >  New Ubuntu Release Available

## Belibem

To νέο ubuntu μόλις κυκλοφόρησε!!
Διαβάστε την ανακοίνωση εδώ:
http://www.ubuntu.com/news/606released

και κατεβάστε το εδώ:
http://www.ubuntu.com/download

Σε λίγο θα το έχω το βάλω dc καθώς θα ακολουθήσουν και οδηγίες για την ρύθμισή του ( http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ )

----------


## panoz

κατέβασα το 6.06 RC την περασμένη εβδομάδα, και τώρα βγήκε η official ?!?! καλά πρέπει να έχουν πάρει φωτιά τα πληκτρολόγια εκεί !! παρεπιπτώντος η νέα έκδοση είναι έτη φωτός μπροστά..

----------


## JS

Και επιτέλους κάνουν αποστολή και σε kubuntu CDs  ::  
Εύγε , εύγε !!!

----------


## ONikosEimai

Ακόμα να μπει στο DC ; Ψάχνω για ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso αλλά δεν το βρίσκω. 

Μην πάω από inet και κουράσω την ACN  ::

----------


## tlogic

Σε 15 λεπτά θα το έχω  ::

----------


## tlogic

Τραβήξτε το απο εδώ:
http://10.42.47.1/files/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso

Θα το ανεβάσω και στο dc σε λιγο.

----------


## Belibem

Όσοι διαθέτουν πιο παλιό μηχάνημα μπορούν να δοκιμάσουν την ελαφριά εκδοση xubuntu. Θα το βρείτε στο dc ως xubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso

----------


## sotiris

Υπάρχει και στο torrent για καλύτερο μοίρασμα.

http://www.torrent.awmn/details.php?id=1923

ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso 

ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso 

ubuntu-6.06-server-i386.iso

----------


## Vcore

> κατέβασα το 6.06 RC την περασμένη εβδομάδα, και τώρα βγήκε η official ?!?! καλά πρέπει να έχουν πάρει φωτιά τα πληκτρολόγια εκεί !! παρεπιπτώντος η νέα έκδοση είναι έτη φωτός μπροστά..


δηλαδή τι το νέο υπάρχει ? εκτός απο Update packages.

----------


## Belibem

> δηλαδή τι το νέο υπάρχει ? εκτός απο Update packages.


Απο την beta δεν υπάρχουν πολλές διαφορές. Υπάρχουν όμως πάρα πολλές διαφορές σε σχέση με την προηγούμενη έκδοση (breezy 5.10). Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω μερικές:

*Νέα έκδοση του gnome. Δηλαδή έχει νέο φοβερό search που στηρίζεται beagle (κάτι σαν το google desktop και ίσως καλύτερο), πολύ καλύτερο evolution, ένα καταπληκτικό πρόγραμμα για voip - το ekiga, δραματικά καλύτερο boot time και πλήθος άλλων βελτιώσεων

*Νέα έκδοση του gstreamer που παίζει σχεδόν όλα τα media δίχως προβλήματα. Αυτό το πλεονέκτημα βέβαια δεν φαίνεται ακόμα στον χρήστη αλλά είναι ίσως απο τα πιο σημαντικά βήματα για να πάει μπροστά το linux desktop. Ειδικότερα το gstreamer είναι ένα πολύ καλό υπόβαθρο (framework) που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιούν οι developers για να παίζουν media στις εφαρμογές τους δίχως να ανακαλύπτουν τον τροχό απο την αρχή (πχ τα xmms, mplayer, vlc έχουν όλα δική τους μηχανή για να παίζουν media που δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί εύκολα απο άλλες εφαρμογές). Πλέον το totem δουλεύει πολύ καλύτερα και δίχως να χρειάζεται το xine. Ακόμα μια νέα εφαρμογή audio έκανε πρόσφατα την εμφανισή της και κοντράρει για τα καλά το amarok του kde: το listen!

* Νέα έκδοση του xorg που εκτός των άλλων υποστηρίζει το πολυσυζητημένο xgl/compiz που δίνει καταπληκτική 3d εμφάνιση στο desktop.

* Νέα έκδοση του open office.

* Νέο super easy installation

* Βελτιώσεις στο networking και ιδιαίτερα στα wireless

* Βελτιώσεις στο σύστημα εκτύπωσης (cups)

* Βελτιώσεις για laptops (hibernation που δουλεύει πιο αξιόπιστα)

* Νέος πυρήνας που υποστηρίζει πολύ περισσότερες συσκευές (ναί στο λινουξ οι περισσότεροι drivers είναι ενσωματωμένοι στον πυρήνα)

* Πολύ πιο δουλεμένο theme.

* Νέα έκδοση του firefox που δουλεύει ποοοολύ καλύτερα και πιο γρήγορα


και και και....

----------


## andreas

> Τραβήξτε το απο εδώ:
> http://10.42.47.1/files/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
> 
> Θα το ανεβάσω και στο dc σε λιγο.


torrrent it  :: 
http://www.leechers.awmn  ::   ::

----------


## panoz

> δηλαδή τι το νέο υπάρχει ? εκτός απο Update packages.


χαχαχα!! τα update packages από μόνα τους ήταν περίπου 160MB !!! νομίζω ότι ήταν αρκετές αλλαγές για μια εβδομάδα  ::

----------


## tlogic

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tlogic
> 
> Τραβήξτε το απο εδώ:
> http://10.42.47.1/files/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
> 
> Θα το ανεβάσω και στο dc σε λιγο.
> 
> 
> torrrent it 
> http://www.leechers.awmn


Οπότε το βγάζω από το webserver  ::

----------


## igna

> To νέο ubuntu μόλις κυκλοφόρησε!!
> Διαβάστε την ανακοίνωση εδώ:
> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/606released
> 
> και κατεβάστε το εδώ:
> http://www.ubuntu.com/download
> 
> Σε λίγο θα το έχω το βάλω dc καθώς θα ακολουθήσουν και οδηγίες για την ρύθμισή του ( http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ )


Είναι και στα ελληνικά?

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Είναι και στα ελληνικά?


Φυσικά !!! Έκανα εγκατάσταση με ελληνική γλώσσα και όλα πήγαν ρολόι...

Η πρώτη distribution που δοκίμασα που γράφει ελληνικά με τόνους, διαλυτικά παντού !!! Άσε που κάνει και ορθογραφικό έλεγχο και στα chat προγράμματα όπως το gaim (MSN, ICQ, IRC, AOL, Yahoo client).

Έφτιαξα και 2 configuration files (xorg.conf) τα οποία βλέπουν 2 οθόνες συνδεδεμένες σε 1 κάρτα γραφικών (NVidia). Μια CRT και μια LCD.
Το πρώτο είναι με Xinerama (όταν κανεις maximize ένα παράθυρο απλώνεται και στις 2 οθόνες).
Το δεύτερο είναι με TwinView (όταν κανεις maximize ένα παράθυρο απλώνεται στην οθόνη που βρίσκεται).

Το μόνο που δεν κατάφερα είναι να πάρει σαν Primary Monitor την LCD η οποία είναι στο DVI. Όσο και να έψαξα το ίδιο πρόβλημα το έχουν πολλοί χρήστες και απ'ότι φαίνεται είναι θέμα της NVidia  :: 

Μην ξεχάσετε αρχικά να βάλετε και κάποια drivers που είπε ο Belibem παραπάνω..



> Σε λίγο θα το έχω το βάλω dc καθώς θα ακολουθήσουν και οδηγίες για την ρύθμισή του ( http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ )


πολύ χρήσιμα τουλάχιστον για μένα που είμαι αρχάριος....

Και φυσικά βλέπω ταινίες με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους, έβαλα και teamspeak πολύ απλά  ::

----------


## ice

ε με πεισατε . 

Θα το παρω !

----------


## Belibem

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω βρει χρόνο ακόμα να κάνω ένα tutorial για τη ρύθμιση του ubuntu. Θα περιοριστώ όμως σε δυο λόγια για όσους το έβαλαν ήδη: Στο easy ubuntu βάλτε οποσδήποτε τα
από Multimedia
* Free Codecs: Add Support for playing mp3 and other non-free formats
* Binary Codecs: Add support for proprietary video and audio formats (w32codecs) (only x86)
* libdvdcss: Read commercial and encrypted DVDs
* RealPlayer: A proprietary software to read Real audio and video streams (only x86)

απο Web
* Flash: Enable the Macromedia Flash plugin (only x86)
* Java: Enable the Java plugin (Sun Java for x86, amd64) (IBM java for ppc)
* Videos: Enable viewing videos embedded in webpages

απο Archives

* RAR: extract and create RAR archives
* ACE: extract ACE archives

απο System

* Repository list: Main, Universe, Multiverse and PLF (replace your previous sources.list)
* Fonts: Install Microsoft and other nice fonts
* DMA: Enable Direct Memory Access to improve DVD reading

* Nvidia: install the official driver to enable 3D on Nvidia graphics cards (αν έχετε nvidia)
* ATI: install the official driver to enable 3D on ATI graphics cards
(αν έχετε ATI)

Επίσης ΜΗΝ βάλετε το 
Enhance video player: Install a better multimedia motor (totem-xine replace totem-gstreamer)

----------


## panoz

προχθές το εγκατέστησα σε ένα φίλο που έχει nvidia 6600gt και μέσα σε 5 λεπτά μπήκε και xgl με compiz.. καλά εντάξει τα είδα όλα.. άλλο πράμα..

----------


## dti

Από breezy 5.10 γίνεται update σε 6.06 ή χρειάζεται εγκατάσταση από την αρχή;

----------


## panoz

πάντα θεωρητικά με update - upgrade - dist-upgrade έχεις καθαρίσει, το έχουν κάνει αρκετοί στα ubuntu forums.. πάντως καλού κακού μετά το repository του alasondro κάνε και ένα upgrade από το Inet για να έχεις τα τελευταία πακέτα..

----------


## Belibem

> Από breezy 5.10 γίνεται update σε 6.06 ή χρειάζεται εγκατάσταση από την αρχή;


γίνεται!
δίνεις :
sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
και αλλάζεις την λέξη breezy όπου υπάρχει με την λέξη dapper και σώζεις
μετά δίνεις:
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get dist-upgrade

περιμένεις κανένα 3ωρο και είσαι οκ  ::

----------


## slapper

> Από breezy 5.10 γίνεται update σε 6.06 ή χρειάζεται εγκατάσταση από την αρχή;


Dti το δοκίμασα και στο laptop(desktop) και στο server και όλα οκ!!!

Δές και έδω

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...r=asc&start=60

----------


## sotiris

Από ότι κατάλαβα, μπορώ να δοκιμάσω να το εγκαταστήσω μόνο για να το δω από το cd και άμα μ' αρέσει να το κάνω μόνιμο μετά ε?

Σκέφτομαι να το δοκιμάσω στο laptop, και άμα βρώ τρόπο να παίζει το autocad και διάφορα άλλα να το αφήσω μόνιμο....μόνο καλά λόγια ακούω για το ubuntu

----------


## ONikosEimai

Για να βάλετε teamspeak.

Κατεβάστε το από εδώ http://www.goteamspeak.com/index.php?pa ... oads&id=2a ή κάντε και μια βόλτα από το κεντρικό site http://www.goteamspeak.com/

Αφού το κατεβάσετε πρέπει να γίνει uncompress (.bz2) μετά untar (μπορείτε με γραφικό περιβάλλον) και τέλος τρέχετε το scriptάκι setup.sh που θα βρείτε σε κάποιο από τους υποφακέλους. Μετά είναι πολύ απλό όπως στα winblows Next, Next... (ίσως το setup.sh να χρειαστεί να το τρέξετε με ./setup.sh από terminal, δεν θυμάμαι) και θα εγκατασταθεί στο /home/username/teamspeak directory. Εκεί μέσα θα δείτε ένα αρχείο teamspeak το οποίο με double click τρέχει).

Το μόνο πρόβλημα που είδα είναι πως δεν βλέπει τα ελληνικά ονόματα (κανάλια, users) αλλά δεν το έψαξα ακόμα  :: 

Όλα τα παραπάνω τα έγραψα από μνήμης και ελπίζω να είναι η σωστή σειρά  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Από ότι κατάλαβα, μπορώ να δοκιμάσω να το εγκαταστήσω μόνο για να το δω από το cd και άμα μ' αρέσει να το κάνω μόνιμο μετά ε?


Το CD είναι live cd δηλαδή τρέχεις το λειτουργικό (που είναι λειτουργικότατο !!!) από το CD και μόνο (χωρίς να πειράξεις τον σκληρό δίσκο). Στο desktop θα δεις ένα icon που το λένε install, κάνωντας διπλό κλικ ξεκινάει η εγκατάσταση και παράλληλα μπορείς να σερφάρεις inet, awmn να παίζεις κανένα παιχνιδάκι όσο το ubuntu κάνει install.

Εντυπωσιάστηκα από αυτή τη δυνατότητα, βέβαια στο οικιακό μου δίκτυο ο router μου "σερβίρει" inet, awmn, dhcp οπότε είχα την δυνατότητα να κάνω τα πάντα όσο το ubuntu έκανε install.

Να αναφέρω πως κάποια στιγμή είχα πάει στην ταράτσα του sotirisk με το laptop μου που τότε έτρεχε μόνο win2000 και για κάποιο λόγο είχε φάει flashιά και δεν μπορούσα να αλλάξω ip στις κάρτες δικτύου (ethernet, cisco pcmcia). Τότε ο sotirisk μου έφερε ένα live CD kanotix και κάναμε την δουλειά μας εύκολα αφού είδε τα πάντα !!!

----------


## Belibem

> Σκέφτομαι να το δοκιμάσω στο laptop, και άμα βρώ τρόπο να παίζει το autocad και διάφορα άλλα να το αφήσω μόνιμο....μόνο καλά λόγια ακούω για το ubuntu


Το autocad 2000 ακούγεται ότι παίζει με το wine, αν και απο ότι φαίνεται μπορεί να σε παιδέψει λίγο http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=102
Βέβαια καλύτερα μην περιμένεις να παίξει η τελευταία έκδοση διότι θα απογοητευτείς.

----------


## Vcore

Ωραία πράγματα  ::

----------


## Sam_GR

Εγω το μόνο πρόβλημα που είδα είναι ότι δεν παίζει το sagem fast800.To άλλο πρόβλημα που μου βγάζει είναι ότι όταν πάω να βάλω ένα source πακέτο μου λέει οτι το gcc που χρησιμοποιώ δέν είναι σωστό και δεν είναι συμβατό με τον πυρήνα.Ξέρει κανείς τι γίνεται;

----------


## robotech_

Δούλεψε κανείς TV Card με το tvtime?Βρίσκει κανάλια αλλά για ήχο παίρνω παράσιτα.Δοκίμασα όλα τα standards.

----------


## SoT

Το compiz πως το τρεχουμε ?
Επισης δεν μπορω να εχω ΑΜΔΑ και VPN ταυτοχρονα για με ποια εντολη το βαζω route add ???? σε λινουξ παντα.  ::

----------


## Belibem

> Το compiz πως το τρεχουμε ?
> Επισης δεν μπορω να εχω ΑΜΔΑ και VPN ταυτοχρονα για με ποια εντολη το βαζω route add ???? σε λινουξ παντα.


για το compiz
http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=147049
Πριν το βάλεις έχε υπόψη οτι ακόμα η τεχνολογία αυτή είναι πειραματική και έχει αρκετά bugs. Το κυριότερο ίσως είναι ότι σου "κλειδώνει" την 3d acceleration της κάρτας σου για τις ανάγκες του. Δηλαδή, αν παίζεις 3d games, βλέπεις βίντεο σε full screen ή χρεισιμοποιείς προγράμματα όπως το blender θα έχεις πρόβλημα.


για στατικά routes ισχύει η σύνταξη:
route add -net [network address] netmask [netmask] gw [gateway] 
για περισσοτερες πληροφορίες πάτα man route
και ένα παράδειγμα
route add -net 192.56.76.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.56.76.1

----------


## panoz

προσωπικά δεν είχα κανένα prob να παίξω λίγο gltron με 50% opacity και όλα τα καλούδια ενεργοποιημένα σε παράθυρο, ούτε να δώ 5-6 anime μετά από αυτό σε παράθυρο αλλά και full screen.. πειραματική, πειραματική αλλα΄δε αφήνει με το στόμα ανοιχτό!!

----------


## robotech_

Η server έκδοση δεν περιέχει κάποιο γραφικό περιβάλλον?

----------


## socrates

Οχι

----------


## tse0123

Υπάρχει έκδοση για i686 ή και x64; Γιατί δεν βρίσκω...

----------


## alasondro

http://releases.ubuntu.com/dapper/ubunt ... -amd64.iso


αμα δεν έχεις net στην κατεβάζω εγώ ....

----------


## tse0123

Πολύ θα το ήθελα! Βασικά την 686 οπωσδήποτε, αν μπορείς και την x64 δε θα πω όχι!  ::

----------


## tse0123

εχμ, μπορείς να μου πεις και που θα την βρω από σένα;...  ::

----------


## SoT

Παιδες καλο ειναι η αληθεια να λεγεται καμια φορα ,
Η εκδοση ειναι καρα-μπετα του κερατα .. πιο ασταθες Λινουξ δεν εχω δει
Ειπα κι εγω εκαναν τα "Μαυρακια" σωστη δουλεια ..  ::

----------


## panoz

που ακριβώς την είδες την beta?? γιατί εδώ και καμιά βδομάδα δεν μου έχει κολλήσει καθόλου.. ούτε καν η RC.. ούτε η flight 7.. τι του κάνεις του μηχανήματος και κολλάει?? μήπως δεν φταίει το λειτουργικό??

----------


## alasondro

> εχμ, μπορείς να μου πεις και που θα την βρω από σένα;...


http://www.ubuntu.awmn

 ::

----------


## alasondro

> Πολύ θα το ήθελα! Βασικά την 686 οπωσδήποτε


δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει έκδοση 686

----------


## Ifaistos

> Υπάρχει έκδοση για i686 ή και x64; Γιατί δεν βρίσκω...


Για χ64 υπάρχει και παίζει μια χαρά εδώ και αρκετούς μήνες.
Βασικό "πρόβλημα" η java για 64bit (θέλει ολόκληρη διαδικασία για να εγκατασταθεί) και το ότι δεν υποστηρίζει flash ο firefox (βασικά δεν υπάρχει plugin για 64bit)

----------


## tse0123

Eν τέλει λέει να βάλεις την 64μπιτη, τι λέτε;

----------


## alasondro

Βάλτην !!!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Μετά από καιρό που είχα ένα συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα όταν έμπαινα στο gnome, με το που έκανα login μου έβγαζε μήνυμα "failed to initialize HAL!" και μετά έκανε κανένα 30 λέπτο (!!) να φορτώσει το γραφικό η λύση βρέθηκε σε ένα πολύ παραπεταμένο σημείο:

Αν έχετε κάνει mount smbfs στο fstab σημεία αλλάξτε τα από smbfs σε cifs!!!

φαίνεται ότι ξεκινάνε να βγαίνουν αρκετά bugs...  ::   ::   ::  

τουλάχιστον οι άνθρωποι ξέρουν να φτιάχνουν λειτουργικά για ανθρώπους  ::

----------


## tse0123

Ρωτάω για την 64μπιτη μήπως και υστερεί σε software στο repository ή παρουσιάζει σημαντικές ασυμβατότητες.
Σίγουρα έχει όσα έχει και η i386?

btw, την ι686 μπορείτε να την κατεβάσετε απ'το synaptic 
 ::

----------


## Belibem

> Ρωτάω για την 64μπιτη μήπως και υστερεί σε software στο repository ή παρουσιάζει σημαντικές ασυμβατότητες.
> Σίγουρα έχει όσα έχει και η i386?
> 
> btw, την ι686 μπορείτε να την κατεβάσετε απ'το synaptic


η αλήθεια είναι ότι υστερεί λίγο. Τουλάχιστο στα official ubuntu forums μερικοί 64μπιτοι παραπονιούνται για ορισμένα πακέτα.

----------


## sotiris

Έβαλα την desktop εκδοση σε ενα laptop Ρ[email protected] , από το cd την τρέχω, πιο πολύ για να το δω πως είναι.

Οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις είναι πολύ θετικές....βασικά είναι πιο ελαφριά από τα winxp, το laptop πάει καλύτερα....και μάλιστα του έχω βάλει να κάνει από κάτι και στα 4 desktop που εχει, και αυτό σκυλί, δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα, ειλικρινά παραξενεύτικα από την απόδοση που έχει.
Τα βρήκε όλα από μόνο του, ακόμη και την cisco pcmcia 340, εγώ απλά έβαλα ΙΡ κλπ, και τώρα σερφάρω από το μπαλκόνι.

Μια ερώτηση μόνο, εκτός των προγραμμάτων/εφαρμογών/codec/mp3/etc που λείπουν (και τα περνάω τώρα), δεν έχει ελληνικά?
πρέπει να τα περάσω εγώ manual, και καλά τα πέρασα, πως αλλάζω γλώσσα?

Οι εντυπώσεις είναι όμως πάρα πολύ καλές, εάν το ubuntu είναι βασικά debian, θα του περάσω το vmware (που ξέρω πως γίνεται) και μέσα του θα σηκώσω ενα παλιό καλό winxp (μην πάουμε και καμιά λαχτάρα δηηλαδή) και θα του περάσω το autocad γιατί το χρειάζομαι στην δουλειά.

Θα το δω μερικές μέρες με το cd και μετά πατάμε το κουμπάκι που έχει στο desktop....και ο Θεός βοηθός....

----------


## Belibem

> Μια ερώτηση μόνο, εκτός των προγραμμάτων/εφαρμογών/codec/mp3/etc που λείπουν (και τα περνάω τώρα),


είτε βάζεις το easyubuntu που τα κανει όλα μονο του και συμφέρει 
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... c&start=16
http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ 
είτε
1) προσθέτεις το universe και το multiverse στην λίστα με τα repositories. Δηλαδή:
sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list 
και αφαιρείς το # μπροστά απο τη γραμμή που λέει για universe, multiverse
2) Συγχρονίζεις τα repositories που πέρασες:
sudo apt-get update
3) Βάζεις τα codecs απο το synaptic. Ψάχνεις για gstreamer0.10-plugins-good, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly και τα κάνεις install






> δεν έχει ελληνικά?
> πρέπει να τα περάσω εγώ manual, και καλά τα πέρασα, πως αλλάζω γλώσσα?


πατάς σε ένα απο τα panel (Το πάνω ή το κάτω) δεξί κλικ και Add to panel
απο τη λίστα επιλέγεις το keyboard indicator. Τα υπόλοιπα θα τα βρεις μόνος σου  ::  Αν χρειαστείς ελληνική διόρθωση για το open office ψάξε λίγο στο synaptic και θα βρεις τα ελληνικά για το open office. 
Αν χρειαστείς και τις γραμματοσειρές της MS (Τimes new roman κλπ) δες πάλι το easyubuntu

----------


## jonromero

> Ρωτάω για την 64μπιτη μήπως και υστερεί σε software στο repository ή παρουσιάζει σημαντικές ασυμβατότητες.
> Σίγουρα έχει όσα έχει και η i386?
> 
> btw, την ι686 μπορείτε να την κατεβάσετε απ'το synaptic


Ασυμβατότητες δεν έχω δει. Είναι αισθητά πιο responsive από το i386.
Δύο πακέτα έχουν πρόβλημα (φυσικά υπάρχει τρόπος να τρέχεις 32bit εφαρμαγές - βλ. linux32) επειδή δεν έχουν γίνει compile για 64bit. Που φυσικά είναι εμπορικές εφαρμογές (Flash και Skype). Άρα για να έχεις Flash πρέπει να εγκαταστήσεις Firefox32 (με το χέρι αλλά είναι πολύ απλό) όπως και το Skype, manually.

Κατά τα άλλα, no problem found

----------


## dsfak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tse0123
> 
> Ρωτάω για την 64μπιτη μήπως και υστερεί σε software στο repository ή παρουσιάζει σημαντικές ασυμβατότητες.
> Σίγουρα έχει όσα έχει και η i386?
> 
> btw, την ι686 μπορείτε να την κατεβάσετε απ'το synaptic 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ρε παλουκάρια, έχω βάλει κι εγώ στον σέρβουρα το ubuntu dapper 64bit και στο λαπτοπ προχτές πέρασα το καινούργιο το dapper 6-κάτι, που βρήκα στο dc... Αυτό που έχω να πω είναι ότι όντως λείπουν κάποια πακέτα στην 64 μπιτη έκδοση του, πχ. όπως το wine, το skype, το flash κ.λ.π. 
Και σκέφτομαι μήπως το γυρίσω σε 32 μπιτη έκδοση μιας και στο λαπτοπ όλα λειτουργούν μέχρι τώρα άψογα μέ ένα απλό apt-get install .... 
Εννοείται ότι χρησιμοποιώ τα ίδια repositories και στα 2 pc... (Έχω βάλει και του alasondro αλλά και από internet τα τελευταία universe κάτι...)
Τι λέτε από διαφορά απόδοσης αξίζει να κρατήσω στον σερβουρα τα 64 bit ή να το γυρίσω σε 32 bit και να έχω πλήρη υποστήριξη σε όλα τα πακέτα ;  ::

----------


## jonromero

Αν είναι server για σπίτι (από σπίτι  ::  ) δεν νομίζω να καταλάβεις διαφορά στα services.

----------


## sotiris

Ευχαριστώ Belibem.

----------


## tse0123

[sorry for the greeklish)
Ore paidia, kserete pws tha to valw na enalassei ellinika-agglika me aristero alt-shift sto gnome?
Paideyomai poly wra alla tpt!
Exw prosthesei ta ellinika apo System-Preferences-Keyboard, apo kei kai pera ti prepei na kanw?

----------


## stean_202

@tse0123
Πας στο System->Preferences->Keyboard μετά στην καρτέλα Layout Options , κλικάρεις στο βελάκι δίπλα στο Group Shift/Lock Behaviour για να δεις τις επιλογές και επιλέγεις το "Alt+Shift changes group".

----------


## dsfak

> Αν είναι server για σπίτι (από σπίτι  ) δεν νομίζω να καταλάβεις διαφορά στα services.


Tο χρησιμοποιώ ως server αλλά τρέχει κανονικά την desktop έκδοση του για να μπορώ να δουλεύω κι από γραφικό περιβάλλον. Το πρόβλημά μου είναι οι ασυμβατότητες που έχουν αναφερθεί πιο πριν και αν αξίζει για την ελάχιστα αισθητή μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα των 64 bit να παραμείνω στα 64. Αν δηλαδή τελικά δεν έχει και τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά στην ταχύτητα να το γυρίσω στα 32 bit. Έτσι κι αλλιώς τα περισσότερα services που τρέχω από ότι έχω δει δεν έχουν και καμιά διαφορά στην ταχύτητα... πχ. apache2, proftpd,bind,squid...κ.α. από τις προηγούμενες διανομές που χρησιμοποιούσα... (slackware).

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Παιδια το εβαλα κι εγω στο laptopaki,Το μονο που δεν καταφερα να κανω να δουλεψει ειναι το modem του laptop,αν κανεις μπορει να βοηθησει please!!!!!

Το laptop ειναι toshiba
Kατι πιο δυσκολο σε intel 915GM καρτα γραφικων που εχουν τα περισσοτερα laptop παιζει xgl?????

----------


## jonromero

dsfak : Αν έχει προβλήματα ασυμβατότητας με 64bit (πακέτα που θες πραγματικά δεν υπαρχούν), γύρνα χαλαρά στα 32bit

nikosaei : Δεν θυμάμαι αν έχω την 8κάτι ή την 951GM και εγώ στο laptop (αν και υποστήριζει σίγουρα XGL). O standard τρόπος για να δεις αν παίζει, ρίξε μία ματιά στο Kororaa live CD και αν παίζει, τότε ξεκίνα για να βάλεις xgl (αν και με shared memory video ram δεν μπορείς να βάλεις όλα τα effects)

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Class 0703: 8086:266d Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Generic])
SubSystem 1179:0001 Toshiba America Info Systems: Unknown device 0001
Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 209
Checking for IRQ 209 sharing with modem.

Μετα απο το scanmodem εια τα παραπανω
Μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει στην εγκατασταση του συγκεκριμενου modem σε ubuntu????

Το kororaa το ετρεξα και παιζει πολυ καλα!

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## DragonFighter

Έβαλα τα ubuntu server 6.06 σε server αλλά δεν αναγνωρίζει τις 2 pci-express που έχει. Προς το παρόν, δεν μου χρειάζονται σε κάτι βέβαια...

----------


## johns

Μέσα στο httpd.conf του apache2 βλέπω αυτό 

# This is here for backwards compatability reasons and to support
# installing 3rd party modules directly via apxs2, rather than
# through the /etc/apache2/mods-{available,enabled} mechanism.

#LoadModule mod_placeholder /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_placeholder.so 

ποιο είναι το setup για να παίξει php

----------


## CyberAngel

Ας πω και εγώ τις εμπειρίες μου απο το ubuntu (Kubuntu)

Καταρχάς να απαντήσω σε κάτι που είδα:




> Υπάρχει έκδοση για i686 ή και x64; Γιατί δεν βρίσκω...


Λίγο αργοπορημένη απάντηση αλλά δεν πειράζει  :: 

Αν κάνεις εγκατάσταση απο το DVD τότε (τουλάχιστον στο breezy αυτό έκανε) σου βάζει τον σωστό kernel για τον CPU σου (για να δείς τον kernela σου γράψε στην κονσόλα "uname -r").
Εγώ κάνω πάντα εγκατάσταση απο τα DVDιά γιατί έχουν και πολλά πακέτα μέσα οπότε όταν αρχίζω τα apt-get αφου τελιώσει το install τις περισσότερες libraries και βασικά προγράμματα (όπως samba, quagga, build-essential) τα βρίσκει και τα εγκαθιστά απο το DVD (οπότε γλιτώνεις το πολύ download μετά)

Αν δεν σου βάλει τελικά σωστό Kernel αφού τελιώσει η εγκατάστα κάνε "apt-get install linux-686"

Αν πάλι το βάλεις σε amd64 κάνε "apt-get install linux-amd64-k8"

--------------

Όσο για τις συμβατότητες με amd64 εγώ χρησιμοποιώ μόνο linux σε 64bit εδώ και ένα χρόνο. Απο τον Οκτώβριο του 2005 χρησιμοποιώ Kubuntu. Τώρα έβαλα και Dapper (kubuntu πάντα  ::  ) και γενικά μπορώ να πώ πως είναι ελάχιστα αυτά που δεν έχω καταφέρει να φτιάξω να παίζουν σε 64bit (Δεν έχω προσπαθήσει και chroot).
Αυτή τη στιγμή πάντως στο PC μου απο 32bit software έχω:

Skype
Wengophone 2 beta
Opera Browser (Έβαλα αυτόν για χρησιμοποιώ τον firefox 64bit)
RealPlayer 10
Crossover Office
Cedega
NeroLinux

Το μόνο που έκανα για μερικά απο αυτά ήταν extract κάποιες 32bit libraries που ζητούσανε.
Εχω και σε VMware ένα XP για να τρέχω το StrongDC++ που μου αρέσει (και αν χρειαστεί κάτι άλλο που δεν παίζει κάτι αντίστοιχο στο linux. Ακόμα πάντως δεν έχει χρειαστεί)  ::  

Και κάτι ακόμα, βγάλανε το Automatix και για 64bit  :: 
Βοηθάει πολύ (Εμένα μου σέταρε πάντως μια χαρά την java στον 64bit firefox χωρίς να κάνω τίποτα). Κατεβάστε το (και για 32bit λογικά θα βοηθάει  ::  )

Το μόνο που δεν μου παίζει στο ubuntu απο εποχής breezy είναι η webcam (Creative WebCam Vista) την οποία αναγνωρίζει μεν αλλά δεν δουλεύει δε  :: 

Γενικά πάντως απο όσες distro έχω δοκιμάσει είναι η πιο εντυπωσιακή, γρήγορη (το gentoo μπορεί να είναι πιο γρήγορο αλλά ο χρόνος που θα φας για το compile φτάνει για να το κάνει αργό  ::  ) και user friendly. Επίσης έχει πολύ support. Σχεδόν για ότι και να ψάξεις στο google σε σχέση με linux θα σου βρεί και κάτι για ubuntu  ::

----------


## CyberAngel

> Μέσα στο httpd.conf του apache2 βλέπω αυτό 
> 
> # This is here for backwards compatability reasons and to support
> # installing 3rd party modules directly via apxs2, rather than
> # through the /etc/apache2/mods-{available,enabled} mechanism.
> 
> #LoadModule mod_placeholder /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_placeholder.so 
> 
> ποιο είναι το setup για να παίξει php


κοίτα σε αυτό το folder:
"/etc/apache2/mods-enabled"
Εκεί εμένα μου έχει δύο symbolic links 



```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root  37 2005-10-27 22:22 php5.conf -> /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root  37 2005-10-27 22:22 php5.load -> /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.load
```

με τα παρακάτω περιεχόμενα:



```
[email protected]:/etc/apache2/mods-enabled# cat php5.conf
<IfModule mod_php5.c>
  AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3
  AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
</IfModule>
[email protected]:/etc/apache2/mods-enabled# cat php5.load
LoadModule php5_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so
```

Επίσης το configuration file για τον apache στο ubuntu είναι το "/etc/apache2/apache2.conf"

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ετοιμαστείτε να υποδεκτείτε το 6.10!!!
Αυτή την στιγμή τρέχω την beta version. Ίσως έχει το γρηγορότερο boot που υπάρχει. (λιγότερο από 20 sec) 
Το κερασάκι στην τούρτα είναι ο firefox 2 (τερμα τα κολλήματα στο WiND)
Επιτέλους χωρίς να πειράξω ούτε ένα αρχείο έχω υποστήριξη ελληνικών υπότιτλων στο xine!

To community του ubuntu έχει πάρει το μήνυμα! Windows is dead-meat, viva la freshmeat!

Hint: ο νέος firefox υποστηρίζει και έλεγχο ορθογραφικών λαθών κατά την πληκτρολόγηση!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Το εβαλα ηδη απο χθες...αρκετα καλο αλλα μην ξεχναμε..Beta!

----------


## madmetal

beta ειναι και τα vista ας τα συγκρινουμε..  ::

----------


## koki

Ουάου Ορθογραφικός έλεγχος στο φόρουμ! 

Γρήγορα!!!!! Βάλτε όλοι Firefox 2!!!

----------


## panoz

τι beta μωρε!! rc15 είναι άμα το συγκρίvεις με τα vista!! αφού μέσα στον μήνα θα βγει..

EDIT και για πείτε μας και που στο AWMN θα το βρούμε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Σε δεκα λεπτα θα μπορειτε να το εχετε!

ftp://www.stafan.awmn/Upload/Linux/ubun ... p-i386.iso

----------


## CyberAngel

> ... Ίσως έχει το γρηγορότερο boot που υπάρχει. (λιγότερο από 20 sec) ....


Kubuntu δοκίμασες;

Εγώ είμαι kubuntικός  ::  

Καλά όπως και νά έχει θα το αναβαθμίσω την επόμενη βδομάδα που τελειώνει η εξεταστική  :: 

Και το MainPC (απο Dapper) και τον AWMN router μου που τρέχει ακόμα Breezy (Και τα έπαιξε και ο VPN server ξαφνικά  ::  )

----------


## panoz

Μόλις Κατέβηκε!! thx Νίκο!!

----------


## slapper

ερώτηση έχουμε πουθένα τα repository για να κάνουμε dist-upgrade??  ::   ::

----------


## alasondro

ubuntu.alasondro.awmn

----------


## slapper

> ubuntu.alasondro.awmn


για τήν Beta???

αα και κάτι άλλο υπάρχει και για server η beta??  ::   ::

----------


## alasondro

> για τήν Beta???


ναι

----------


## commando

pcmcia tv tuner (terratec cinergy 400)παιζει με UBUNTU?εχει βαλει κανεις?

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## commando

ευχαριστω beddazzled αυτος ειναι ο μονος λογος που δεν τοχα βαλει ακομα ελπιζω να παιξει γιατι με wine δεν νομιζω να επαιζε.Πολυ μπροστα το UBUNTU....

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Νεο ubuntu και με νεο aiglx/beryl manager....απλα απιστευτα γρηγορο!

----------


## slapper

> Νεο ubuntu και με νεο aiglx/beryl manager....απλα απιστευτα γρηγορο!


Ερώτηση το utility που σου δείχνει cpu,eth,ram και άλλα πώς λέγεται??

----------


## CyberAngel

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikosaei
> 
> Νεο ubuntu και με νεο aiglx/beryl manager....απλα απιστευτα γρηγορο!
> 
> 
> Ερώτηση το utility που σου δείχνει cpu,eth,ram και άλλα πώς λέγεται??


Αυτό που έχει στα screenshots ή το gdesklets είναι ή το superkaramba. Υπάρχει επίσης και το gkrellm. Όλα availiable στα repositories για apt-get  ::

----------


## slapper

Παιδιά μπορεί κανείς να ανεβάσει το tar του easyubuntu???
Το site του είναι κάτω..  ::   ::

----------


## erasmospunk

νομίζω ότι το automatix είναι καλύτερο

----------


## NiKoSaEi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikosaei
> 
> Νεο ubuntu και με νεο aiglx/beryl manager....απλα απιστευτα γρηγορο!
> 
> 
> Ερώτηση το utility που σου δείχνει cpu,eth,ram και άλλα πώς λέγεται??


gdesklets  ::

----------

